# Any info on Tivo and Wink?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

With Echostar now getting Wink, is there any news on the DirecTivos getting Wink or any other interactive solution?

It would be very nice to be able to get personalized weather and news.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I have it with my UTV but I rarely use it. If it could be delivered via the satellite or DSL/Cable modem, then it would be great and I would use it a lot. As it is, I can only access the features via dial-up so by the time it goes to the modem, dials, makes a connection, etc., it's useless + the less than optimal download speeds.

Great idea but until a receiver allows for sat. or high speed connection, it doesn't make me jump. Of course, if there is a receiver out there currently or DISH will allow users to access it differently, my apologies in advance for not being up to speed.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

TiVos will never get WINK unless somehow TiVo and WINK end up being owned by the same company. They are really compeditors to each other in the Interactive TV realm....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, the DirecTivo units are relegated to not have Interactive channels like weather, news. etc.?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yep, unless they add it themselves or DirecTV does it, but I'm sure they won't.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Isn't there some strange relationship in how DirecTV owns the support of the DirecTivo boxes?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

DirecTV is a licensee of TiVo technology so I guess they could add it to the TiVos, but why pay for two licenses on one box?


----------



## Tuxedo (Feb 26, 2003)

Could it be available through Home Media? Once a broadband connection is established, the potential is endless on what you could do. This could be way cool if D* listens to the petition.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, what exactly is the HMO? I know it gives you connectivity, can play photos and MP3s. Is there anything else? Can you use a keyboard?


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes - show transfers from one TiVo to another on the same account. Also remote programming via the web.

No keyboard.

There are no announced plans to offer HMO on the DTiVo units at this time.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Wouldn't the DTivo HDVR2s get the HMO by default? Same software pretty much.....

How are they addressing the ReplayTV-related lawsuit for show swapping? I can just imagine how quickly a hack will come out allowing people to exchange shows over the Internet.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

DirecTV doesn't want HMO. I have no idea why, but maybe they didn't pay to license it. :shrug:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Dummies. It's gotta be the lawyers.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *DirecTV doesn't want HMO. I have no idea why, but maybe they didn't pay to license it. :shrug: *


Wrong. Directv has never said they don't want the HMO, they just haven't said anything about it one way or the other, which has led to wild speculation (and a lot of crying & *****ing & pissing & moaning on the tivocommunity) about their motives.

In fact, it was reported today that Directv is, in fact, working with TiVo in negotiating to get the HMO for the S2 DirecTiVo's next software version -

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=581&e=1&cid=581&u=/nm/20030408/tc_nm/tech_tivo_dc

Hardly sounds like "Directv doesn't want HMO" to me


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK I guess its "sour grapes" on my part. I cannot believe that they don't want the extra revenue from this. :shrug: We'll see if that comes true, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

